# Destin Rodeo 2012 Calcuttas/Jackpots



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

The Rodeo has paid some decent money out the last couple of years thanks to help from BP but thats likely soon coming to an end so its likely back to $200 and $100 gift certificates with the only cash awards being AJ award 3k,2k,1k 1st-3rd biggest Ajs and an open King Jackpot($100 entry fee) .Im a private captain that has fished the Rodeo since 2009 and have enjoyed it but have always wished for better prize money for the other species in my divsion so this year I decided to be the squeaky wheel and joined the Rodeo rules committee and have proposed calcuttas for all 10 species in the 25ft.11.in and under Division and 26ft.and over Divisions with entry fee of $60 per fish or $500 puts you in all 10 species(saves $100) with a payout of 2 places paying 60% for 1st and 40% for 2nd.Theres Trout and Redfish for small boats and plenty of bottom species as well as king and spanish too. We had 111 boat in the 25ft.11in and under, 97 in 26ft and over and 97 charter boats in it last year so if we get near those numbers again I believe we could have some decent money to fish for.The proposal is up for review now but there are some doubting enough boats would participate,etc.so if your interested in fishing the rodeo this year please email the Destin Rodeo at [email protected] to express your interest or respond here with your thoughts.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

You need to put a calcutta in the inshore grandslam species. ( Trout, Redfish, and Flounder) as well as just an inshore grand slam.With the fuel prices rising you are going to have more and more boats targeting inshore species so i think it would be highly successfull. maybe even break it up into charter and private.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Rodeo calcuttas*

The 25ft.11.in and under Divisions has the following 10 species
Redfish,Speckled Trout,Spanish Mackerel,King Mackerel,Black Snapper(Mangrove),Red Grouper,Gag/Black Grouper,Triggerfish,Blackfin Tuna(which
I argued should stay Bonita(little tunny) but was out voted on that so its likely going to be blackfin.The entry fee is $100 for this division and $200 for the 26.ft and over and charters have there own divisions with the same boat sizes and a party boat division in the 26ft.and over(Entry fees have not been discussed yet so Im assuming they will stay the same).The best payout in the rodeo historically(other than the Bp years 2010 and 2011)has been the open Kings jackpot which averages about 100 boats at $100 entry for 10k payout of 50%,30%,20% and few charters ever enter it as it pays the captian not the angler(which Im assuming could cause conflicts with clients) as the divison prizes do but one did take 1st in 2009 in jackpot but is dominated by privates in fact we have several ska boats that fish it including the strike two(who won ska small boat championship this year)and airborne.He took 3rd in rodeo jackpot with just a 29.8lb king his wife caught but he won the ska near the rigs and some of the bigger boats make that run in the rodeo(but with gas prices they may not this year) and have a distinct advantage which is why Id like to have jackpots/calcutta within the smaller division to even the playing field.The jackpots Ive proposed would pay 1st and 2nd matching the division prizes but opens up more chances for you to win as the boat placing in the division might not have entered jackpot for that species so it will still be open for someone else and much better money anyway.Both 1st and 2nd place flounder(inshore open division) were actually got offshore one by big charter boat and other large private(in 400.ft of water)but maybe next year we could move it out of the open and add put it in the small boat division so that couldnt happen again but right now Im fighting just to get this in place and prove to them that its something the private boats really want.If we can get this in place this year then I have a load of idea going foward and would love to survey the captains via email on opinions and ideas on species,etc,but right now its all I can do to get this in place so please email the rodeo with your support and even inclued your ideas and tell anyone you think would be interested but we meet this Tuesday at 5.30.pm so get in asap.The rodeo is the whole month of october and you can just enter trout and redfish jackpots/caluttas(which I think is going to be 2 of the biggest and most popular) if you like and only be outta $100 entry plus $120 for the 2 jackpots vs.$500 to enter a Ifa 1 day tournament with only redfish to fish for.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to work on the committee and push new ideas. I look forward to more changes for the better.


----------

